# Twin Oaks Classic...my goTO bow has arrived...



## SELFBOW (Mar 21, 2016)

Gonna be here real soon 39 days away 

I plan on meeting Navy Dave there.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 22, 2016)

Michelle and I are planning on it. Want to do the selfbow challenge.


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not saying yes, but I'm not saying no either.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 22, 2016)

Vance Henry said:


> I'm not saying yes, but I'm not saying no either.



Commitment issues eh?


----------



## RH Clark (Mar 22, 2016)

I went about 7 years in a row but I haven't been in about 3 years. It sure is a great shoot with some of the best folks you will ever meet.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 25, 2016)

I haven't missed one in about 11 years I think. I don't have a room booked yet, my 5th grandchild is due on May 2nd....so I am working on how to induce her labor early!!!!! I will make it if it's the Lord's will!!!!


----------



## Yellowshell (Apr 4, 2016)

Planning on it.  Coming from E. TN.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Apr 25, 2016)

Won't be long now...


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm out.  Going to chase some pigs instead.   Everyone going have fun and travel safe.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 1, 2016)

I got in the Lambo build challenge. Got a bamboo backed Ipe blank Thur afternoon and had it shooting Fri afternoon. 





45#@28"









This bow will be named "My goTO bow" TO for Twin Oaks...


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 1, 2016)

Looks nice Martin. Specs.?


----------



## SELFBOW (May 1, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looks nice Martin. Specs.?



66" 45@28 Bamboo backed Ipe w Osage handle...


----------



## Poynor (May 1, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## mudcreek (May 2, 2016)

That is one purty bow!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 2, 2016)

Looks Good!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 2, 2016)

Didn't know what it was, to start with, but I knew it wasn't a "Shapeless Classic".


----------



## SELFBOW (May 2, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Didn't know what it was, to start with, but I knew it wasn't a "Shapeless Classic".



It's easy to put some life into a bow. Just a little sanding


----------



## AllAmerican (May 2, 2016)

Martin,  dude, that is just awesome!   I'm impressed with your bow building skills.  Nice bow, and congrats on getting done.  How do you know what weight it is going to be and how much time did you put into it?


----------



## AllAmerican (May 2, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Martin,  dude, that is just awesome!   I'm impressed with your bow building skills.  Nice bow, and congrats on getting done.  How do you know what weight it is going to be and how much time did you put into it?


----------



## dpoole (May 3, 2016)

Nice job


----------



## Todd Cook (May 3, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 3, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Martin,  dude, that is just awesome!   I'm impressed with your bow building skills.  Nice bow, and congrats on getting done.  How do you know what weight it is going to be and how much time did you pit into it?



Getting a blank everything is already glied together. I had the tips overlayed and floor tillered in a few hours and put it on the tree. I just had to trap the limbs and sand a little on the belly.
The next day was spent shaping the handle, getting a string and shooting it. Probably 5 more hours. Maybe 8-10 in this one. When selecting a blank I floor checked limbs til I found one that felt right. It came in at 45# and at my draw 41#.

Poor Dave got an Osage blank and spent 2.5 days sanding that thing but it is beautiful. He followed different lines on it and it came out great and shoots great as well. We never put it back on the tree for #s but under 50# for sure.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 4, 2016)

Awesom thanks for sharing


----------



## Vance Henry (May 5, 2016)

That's awesome Martin.


----------



## sawtooth (May 5, 2016)

nice bow man. Good job.


----------

